# Beginner Intuitive F2L



## jeffyoats (Jun 29, 2018)

As a barely intermediate solver myself, I remember how difficult F2L was to learn and how terms that I wasn't familiar with were shoved down my throat. This guide is from a recent beginner to beginners and isn't completed but will be updated periodically. Good luck guys, and if you find any mistakes don't hesitate to tell me so I can fix them. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TbAOlcE3DjqMsBCgh5RGpmsi4N6n6veSK062h93gENU/edit?usp=sharing


----------

